# Help with western v plow identification and wiring



## Perryd (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello, I’m helping a friend try and sort out a western v plow he has. We are not 100% sure what model it is, but I think it might be a western MVP3 or similar? It is at least 10 years old I would guess. Has not been used in at least 3. It come from a construction company, off a truck that was an insurance write off. It’s a little rough but it’s complete. It will only be used for personal use. It was really cheap so he was expecting issues… just trying to see if we can get it moving and see if it’s worth keeping. 

The main issue is it did not come with a controller, and the wiring is a bit of a mess. There is nowhere on the harness to plug in a controller it seems. But there is some cut wires.

is anyone able to to tell me what the model of plow is and which controller is needed? Maybe find me a wiring diagram. From a quick look at the wires that are there and some other western V diagrams maybe it was a 4 wire controller? I’ve numbered the wires in a pic.

thanks!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like an MVP plus. 
controller would be a 29800 or 85100. I don’t see any vehicle side wiring at all though the pictures are tough. No idea what the hell is going on with this wire nuts so the harness is definitely screwy at best


----------



## Perryd (Oct 16, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Looks like an MVP plus.
> controller would be a 29800 or 85100. I don't see any vehicle side wiring at all though the pictures are tough. No idea what the hell is going on with this wire nuts so the harness is definitely screwy at best


That's for the ID and controller part numbers!

The wiring is beyond screwy, it's a disaster. The pics I posed are of the wires going to the plow motor and controller. It's only 4 wires which I find weird.

here is a pic of the other wires, which I believe is just the lights. It's so bad I actually didn't originally want to post it LOL

other than that is came with no vehicle side wiring or controller or anything like that. Hence the steep discount.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Your initial instincts were right - you shouldn’t have posted that last picture lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Your initial instincts were right - you shouldn't have posted that last picture lol


The OP probably does not want to here this but. He should just replace the plow side wiring. And after he purchases the truck side items, he's going to have a few bucks in there. Did a truck side frame come with this?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I can give you a list of parts for the truck side if you tell us what truck you have


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a fisher....you guys are slipping


----------



## Perryd (Oct 16, 2020)

I just went and had a closer look at it…. You’re right. You can see the “fisher minute mount 2” sticker on top of the chain hoist part. The next question is what model fisher plow is it?

My apologies with the misleading title, I thought it was a western plow at a glance.

I have the truck side frame. Just no wiring or controller. Going on a 2018 f250.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Since it's a fisher, are you sure you have the correct truck mount?


----------



## Perryd (Oct 16, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Since it's a fisher, are you sure you have the correct truck mount?


Yes it is the right one. It fits on the plow and truck.

I think my mind went to western when I was looking at the control module and I cross referenced the part numbers looking for a wiring diagram right before I made this post. It appears that the western and fisher g plows have pretty much identical wiring harnesses.

Now I just need to figure out where to wire in the controller. and if that's not possible I need to find a replacement harness.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> It's a fisher....you guys are slipping


I blame old eyes, a small phone screen, and the fact there are like 5 pixels IDing it as Fisher.

I went back after reading this and said "hey! The lift arm is red! Oh... that's rust..."


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Perryd said:


> Now I just need to figure out where to wire in the controller. and if that's not possible I need to find a replacement harness.





Perryd said:


> I have the truck side frame. Just no wiring or controller. Going on a 2018 f250.


I'm a bit confused. You state you have no truck wiring yet you are trying to figure out where the controller plugs in. You do realize that it connects inside the truck and not at the plow, right?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What year/model truck did the mount come off of? And does the truck have halogen or led lights?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I blame old eyes, a small phone screen, and the fact there are like 5 pixels IDing it as Fisher.
> 
> I went back after reading this and said "hey! The lift arm is red! Oh... that's rust..."


My excuse, dam old n blind


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Perryd said:


> That's for the ID and controller part numbers!
> 
> The wiring is beyond screwy, it's a disaster. The pics I posed are of the wires going to the plow motor and controller. It's only 4 wires which I find weird.


There are only 4 wires because the connection is digital - the 2 big wires power the motor, the 2 small wires are digital communication wires that go to the module which converts the signal to the proper function.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> There are only 4 wires because the connection is digital - the 2 big wires power the motor, the 2 small wires are digital communication wires that go to the module which converts the signal to the proper function.


Yes, and trying to repair those wires usually results in a failure, at the worse time.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I blame old eyes, a small phone screen, and the fact there are like 5 pixels IDing it as Fisher.
> 
> I went back after reading this and said "hey! The lift arm is red! Oh... that's rust..."


Dang it, I just saw the Fisher hook up clearly visible in the last photo.


----------



## Perryd (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry about the western/fisher confusion everyone, my brain went upside trying to figure out the wiring around the same time I made the post

the truck mount fits to the truck and the plow fits to the mount. We’ve had it it on to make sure it fits. They were bought separately though, but luckily they do fit.

What I’m wondering is can I pick up a new controller, and a 4 pin female plug end repair kit and extend the existing wires into the truck and to the battery? If that is not possible what type of wiring harness would I be looking for to make it fit a 2018 f250. Halogen headlights.


----------



## Perryd (Oct 16, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Yes, and trying to repair those wires usually results in a failure, at the worse time.


So those communication wires are highly sensitive I imagine? Makes sense.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Dang it, I just saw the Fisher hook up clearly visible in the last photo.


Your blind


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> Your blind


Who said that?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is the list. Better sit down before you call a dealer or start Googling for pricing.

Plow side:
28213k - 11 pin lighting harness
28581 - module control harness (may not need this one, I can't tell from the photos but it seems like a safe bet)
42015 - plow power cable

Truck side:
29800 or 85100 - controller
42015 - veh power cable
28587 - veh control harness
29760 - veh module

73973 - headlight harness for halogen truck lights
or
73977 - headlight harness for LED truck lights

This assumes the plow side module isn't already destroyed from all the hacked up wiring. Otherwise, you'll need that too


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Perryd said:


> What I'm wondering is can I pick up a new controller, and a 4 pin female plug end repair kit and extend the existing wires into the truck and to the battery?


No.

Edit: well, maybe you _could_ splice the ends and scab a harness to make them work if you don't want/need the lights to work. But I wouldn't bet money on it actually working. Those connections are finicky at best.



Perryd said:


> If that is not possible what type of wiring harness would I be looking for to make it fit a 2018 f250. Halogen headlights.


See above


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Here is the list. Better sit down before you call a dealer or start Googling for pricing.
> 
> Plow side:
> 28213k - 11 pin lighting harness
> ...


Probably lay down!!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Who said that?


He's blind? I can't find my glasses, and where did I put my teeth last night?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Here is the list. Better sit down before you call a dealer or start Googling for pricing.
> 
> Plow side:
> 28213k - 11 pin lighting harness
> ...


What did the OP get for the truck side wiring? If he could lay it out so we could see it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> and where did I put my teeth last night?


You left them in that cup of gasoline to clean them


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> What did the OP get for the truck side wiring? If he could lay it out so we could see it.





Perryd said:


> I have the truck side frame. Just no wiring or controller. Going on a 2018 f250.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

But he was asking about repairing the harness end for the controller, at least I thought. Post #18.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> But he was asking about repairing the harness end for the controller, at least I thought. Post #18.


I took his post as asking if he could buy those repair ends to make something work without buying the harnesses. But I might have misunderstood.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I took his post as asking if he could buy those repair ends to make something work without buying the harnesses. But I might have misunderstood.


Unless he thought the harness was built into the truck?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Unless he thought the harness was built into the truck?


That's as good a guess as any


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> That's as good a guess as any


I'm sitting here calling people to try to get paid, talk about confusing.


----------



## Perryd (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeah I was hoping to repair the harness and make my own truck side park. It came with only the wires I have posted.

thanks for the parts list. That really helps. I might pick up the controller first and see what I can work out. Today when looking at the wiring I see a couple fuses have been jumped with wire instead of the correct fuse. This worries me about the module box as you mentioned. Someone had it out personally for this plow lol. But for $500 it was worth the gamble.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless your REALLY good with wiring and diagrams....and even then it's a gamble... I would just buy a new harness. You would just be saving yourself headaches in the end


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Perryd said:


> thanks for the parts list. That really helps. I might pick up the controller first and see what I can work out.


You can _try _but you can easily destroy that fancy new controller if you screw around with it.



Perryd said:


> Today when looking at the wiring I see a couple fuses have been jumped with wire instead of the correct fuse. This worries me about the module box as you mentioned. Someone had it out personally for this plow lol. But for $500 it was worth the gamble.


Well, $500 for any stainless v is hard to complain about even if you have to throw a bunch of cash at it.


----------



## Perryd (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for the help everyone. I think I’ll get a new truck side harness and light harness, but try fix the plow side, it appears it’s just missing a couple connectors near the end. I have some experience at following diagrams and soldering, heat-shrinking so I’ll give it a go. It was a good deal on the plow so worth throwing a few dollars at for sure.

again, thanks to all that responded!!


----------

